# Interesting Tool From The Uk



## hman (May 14, 2015)

I just got the latest issue of Model Engineers' Workshop.  It includes an ad and an article about a stand-alone end mill sharpener, just announced by Arc Euro Trade.  List price (including VAT) is 798GBP, or about $1260.  Here's a link to their description page:
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catal...g-Module#EMG-12-End-Mill-Re-Sharpening-Module




US buyers would probably not be charged VAT, but shipping 7kg (about 15 12 lbs) from there would get pretty expensive.  I'm assuming this tool originates in China, so it's likely that the "usual suspects" in the US will eventually have it for sale.

Bottom line, though ... you can buy a whole lot of new end mills for $1260 ... and if you make any kind of hourly $$, this would add to the cost of the resharpening.  Might still be of interest to some ...


----------



## randyc (May 14, 2015)

Looks like the lunar lander, LOL.  Waiting for Neil to step out


----------



## stupoty (May 14, 2015)

randyc said:


> Looks like the lunar lander, LOL.  Waiting for Neil to step out


That was my first thought too when I saw the picture, at least that means im not totaly mad (or space obsesed) 

Stuart


----------



## randyc (May 14, 2015)

stupoty said:


> That was my first thought too when I saw the picture, at least that means im not totaly mad (or space obsesed)
> 
> Stuart



Ha-ha, but it might show your _age_


----------



## kingmt01 (May 14, 2015)

In not that old & it was my first thought also.


----------



## hman (May 14, 2015)

The cover of MEW shows a lunar scene (complete with astronaut) and the sharpener.  The headline reads, "The Module Has Landed!"

PS - I've now read the complete article.  *Very* interesting.  The author was on a visit to a Chinese factory and saw that each mill operator had one of these (larger model) by his machine, and sharpened every mill after using it.  Takes less than a minute (so my earlier comment about added cost due to time should be ignored).


----------



## randyc (May 14, 2015)

hman said:


> The cover of MEW shows a lunar scene (complete with astronaut) and the sharpener.  The headline reads, "The Module Has Landed!"
> 
> PS - I've now read the complete article.  *Very* interesting.  The author was on a visit to a Chinese factory and saw that each mill operator had one of these (larger model) by his machine, and sharpened every mill after using it.  Takes less than a minute (so my earlier comment about added cost due to time should be ignored).



So the machine only sharpens the ends of the cutter, right ?  In that case, maybe your earlier comment is still valid (if the flutes aren't sharpened)   At any rate it's an interesting concept, as you noted !!


----------



## george wilson (May 15, 2015)

I'm not quite grasping the benefit of only sharpening the END of the end mill. I'll stick to my KO Lee tool and cutter grinder,where I can resharpen everything,sides and bottom.


----------



## tomh (May 15, 2015)

Looks like the lunar lander,  My first thoughts also.  Yep I'm that old also. 

Koool
A drill doctor on steroids  
Tomh


----------



## hman (May 16, 2015)

tomh said:


> Koool
> A drill doctor on steroids
> Tomh



Very much so.  

As several others have pointed out, it ONLY sharpens the ends of the flutes - like the DD.   But unlike drills, mill bits _are_ occasionally asked to cut on their sides ;~)


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 8, 2021)

End Sharpening is the term, but not precise; it's the corners. The dove tail or concave section cuts only when plunging, but the small periphery area inside and corners normally get beat 100% of the time. The sides, aka flutes, have the most reinforcement behind edge by margin and relief. Proper feeds and speeds are calculated to save flutes, not ends. Any home shops have 2-4-6 flute endmills in their choice of diameters? Not many.
Sharpening at home shop level is not an easy sell. 1260 does buy a lot of end mills. Just once though.

One favorite advertising pitch were early Darex, the drill grinder. A simple photoshop,  drill bit tip and part of length, morphed into a lead pencil and eraser. 
It said "Pencils are .11¢. You sharpen those, don't you?
Who makes setups to run the upper edges of flutes? Those who buy our own, that's who. I seek out those trays of used end mills, having full array of grinding equipment to rescue them. But no Darex.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 8, 2021)

Quickly tuning up the square corners would be a good step.   Remember when the flutes are sharpened, the diameter changes too.    This could mess up your setup fast.


----------



## aliva (Jan 8, 2021)

The sad part is they will probably sell hundreds to people who want to try it.
Is this made by K Tel? or T Fal?


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 8, 2021)

aliva said:


> The sad part is they will probably sell hundreds to people who want to try it.
> Is this made by K Tel? or T Fal?


Well, sadly that's one side of commerce. But my goal is being able to run at any part of the day, Running  out of sharp cutters brings that to a quick halt; no endmills at either WallyMart in town, no industrial suppliers at all. 
K Tel? T Fal? Lol, not Ronco!


----------

